# Revised femoral hip hemiarthroplasty ???



## tamie bryan (Mar 31, 2009)

Need help coding this surgery: This is what the surgeon did: *1)* _*Revised femoral hip hemiarthroplasty implant *_*2)* _*Converted both *__*femoral and acetabular sides of the hip to a total hip *__*arthroplasty.*_  None of these codes sound exactly accurate ( 27132,27134,27137, or 27138), so I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCrandall (Mar 31, 2009)

tamie bryan said:


> Need help coding this surgery: This is what the surgeon did: *1)* _*Revised femoral hip hemiarthroplasty implant *_*2)* _*Converted both *__*femoral and acetabular sides of the hip to a total hip *__*arthroplasty.*_  None of these codes sound exactly accurate ( 27132,27134,27137, or 27138), so I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for your help.



27132 will cover you.

27132 Conversion of *previous hip surgery* to total hip arthroplasty, with or without autograft or allograft.


----------

